
Show HN: Global tech job search engine, the easy way - donutloop
https://www.goopensource.dev/
======
visox
Didnt find anything for 'scala' languahe. Also seems bugy, I tried on phone.

~~~
donutloop
We deployed a new version. Your problem you should be fixed.

[https://www.goopensource.dev/companies/scala](https://www.goopensource.dev/companies/scala)

